# Importing Contacts to ICS



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

So I have a CSV file with all of my contacts with pictures but I cannot find where to import the CSV file in ICS? All help is appreciated!


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

Do you have a Gmail account? Best thing to do is import the CSV file into your Gmail account so your contacts can be synced.

Here you go: http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=14024


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I do have Gmail the problem is that the photos are syncing to the phone but not all of the contacts are syncing.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Nevermind I am an idiot on two accounts. First I was looking for Contacts when the app has been renamed to "People". Second the new ICS dialer only shows contacts with numbers not all contacts, actually a really good idea.


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh i see. That's an easy item to overlook.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Second the new ICS dialer only shows contacts with numbers not all contacts, actually a really good idea.


That is an awesome idea. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------

